

Ask HN: Rate My App - nick007
http://hookuphelper.com/

======
trickjarrett
While normally I'm quick to give in depth reviews, one thing I don't review is
Facebook apps.

If your site had a public facing interface then maybe I would get more into
it, but it seems rather silly to have a domain that's entire purpose is to
direct users to install the app.

It's not an app I'd ever use personally, but I'm a guy who never gets involved
in other people's relationships, so I'm decidedly not your target audience.

